
Increment – how teams build and operate software systems at scale - emilong
https://increment.com/
======
jacquesm
Already on the homepage:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14108849](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14108849)

------
jwilliams
Background on how this came to be (from Stripe):
[https://stripe.com/blog/increment](https://stripe.com/blog/increment)

------
kevinmannix
This could be really cool. I welcome a more consolidated place to source
development-based content as I find independent development blogs are hard to
find and even harder to follow. Best wishes to the team behind this.

